# Endurance issues on Test C Question  (Half Marathon running)



## bishop0114 (Aug 12, 2014)

I am low on T so 2 weeks ago, I started taking 200 mg of C a week (100 twice a week).  I am just trying to reduce the symtoms of low T so I am not doing cycles or anything like that.  Overall, I feel much better and many of the low T symptoms have greatly reduced.

However,  I notice the endurance I expect when running long distances has seriously diminished.  After about a mile, I feel exhausted, when normally I could easily run 4+ miles with little effort.   I am not the fastest runner but cruising at an easy pace seems to tire me out.  

I also lift weights and am starting to see slight improvements.


Does anyone have any experience / advice?


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 12, 2014)

Estrogen maybe an issue.  How long have you been on TRT and what AI are you taking.  Has your wieght gone up at all?


----------



## bishop0114 (Aug 12, 2014)

I have been taking 1/2 an
Anastrover e3d (.5 mg).  I have only been on C for 12 days.  Aside from endurance issue, I feel pretty good.  I haven't had any notable weight gain.​


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 12, 2014)

12 days Test Cyp is barely kicking in.  I would lay off the AI bro.  You just started.  Seriously.  You could do more harm than good with the AI right now.  I mean test is barely releasing after 10 days.  And you are hitting your body with AI and estrogen blockers and nothing is really being released or converted yet.  Personally I don't get affected by estrogen so I don't take it that serious.  I do have arimidex on hand if I feel bloated though.  Never even got an itchy nipple.  I usually don't even look at an AI untill 4 weeks into a cycle.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah, .5 e3d is what a lot of people use when running a cycle, and I think you might be decreasing estrogen too much?  Otherwise it could be anything.  Diet?  Sleep?  Some have worsened sleep apnea on gear so maybe you have apnea and aren't sleeping as well.  could be anything...

As mentioned above, you just started.  It could be placebo, fighting a virus, etc rather than actually the test since it increases endurance in most cases unless experiencing rapid weight gain


----------



## bishop0114 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great information guys!  I really appreciate the advice.  I will stop the AI and run for a while to see if that might be the cause.  Thanks!


----------

